# Is anyone taking advantage of this weather?



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looking to go offshore anyday this week. I am experienced and know how to pull my share of work on a boat. I'm ready whether its a day trip or an over nighter.Ready to split costs as well. 832-463-8910.


----------

